# What are the 'old fashioned' traditions?



## Arlandria

We are wanting to do most things our way but we do want a few 'old' traditions thrown in there but not sure on what they all are...

So far I know, tradition has it:

1. The farther gives the bride away
2. The groom cannot see the wedding dress before the wedding
3. Its 'bad luck' for the bride and groom to see one another on the day of the wedding before the ceremony
4. Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue.
5. The gifting of a lucky horseshoe
6. Confetti - symbolises luck and fertility, so you throw that over the newlyweds
7. Keeping the top tier of your cake for use at your first childs christening
8. Carrying the bride over the threshold

I know there are LOADS!! but I wanna list them....any help would be great! Thank you and i'll update OP with a list of them all :flower:


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo forgot the 'Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue!'


----------



## booflebump

Sixpence in your shoe

The gifting of a lucky horseshoe

Confetti - symbolises luck and fertility, so you throw that over the newlyweds

Keeping the top tier of your cake for use at your first childs christening

Carrying the bride over the threshold

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I dont think my OH will be able to carry me unless ive lost the weight haha!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

heres a couple of links for you hun, hope they help xx

https://www.isnare.com/?aid=157646&ca=Marriage

https://www.weddingdetails.com/lore/english.cfm#traditions


----------



## tmr1234

Wearing pearls: this is one of those wedding myths with both bad luck and good luck meanings. The ominous version of this myth holds that pearls represent future tears; thus wearing them will bring many tears and heartache in the marriage. The luckier version of this implies that the pearls take the place of the bride's real tears, thus she'll have a happy, tear-free wedding.

Tears on the wedding day: it is considered good luck for the bride to cry during her wedding. She will have cried all her tears away leaving none for the marriage. Another theory holds that a bride's tears are good luck as they bring rain for the crops. 

Rain on the wedding day: this is another good luck - bad luck wedding myth. In the good luck version, rain is said to foretell the coming of children just as rain promotes growth in the farmer's fields. In the unlucky version, rain drops represent the many tears a bride will cry throughout her marriage. 

Sign your married name before the wedding: it is considered bad luck for the bride to sign her married name before the wedding as it tempts fate. For the same reason, the bride should avoid wearing her entire bridal outfit (wedding dress, bridal veil, shoes and jewelry) prior to her wedding day. 

Dropping the wedding ring: this is another contradictory wedding myth. On the one hand, dropping the wedding ring during the wedding ceremony was seen as lucky as it would shake out evil spirits hiding in the ring. On the other hand, dropping the ring was considered the most ominous of events; whoever dropped the ring was said to be the first to die. 
 
The bride shouldn't make her own dress: this wedding myth states that for every stitch of the wedding dress the bride sews herself she'll shed one tear during her marriage. 

Time of day to get married: the couple should exchange their vows as the clock's minute hand is moving upwards, therefore any time half past the hour, for example 2:30 or 4:45. The upward movement is said to bring blessings upon the couple as the minute hand is "ascending towards heaven." 

Surname of the same first letter: it is considered unlucky for the bride to marry a man with a surname that begins with the same first letter as hers. This wedding myth is summarized in the following Victorian rhyme: "To change the name and not the letter; is to change for the worst and not the better." 

CHOOSING THE DAY Although most weddings now take place on a Saturday it was considered unlucky in the past. Fridays were also considered unlucky particularly Friday the 13th. The famous old rhyme advises a wedding in the first half of the week: 
Monday for wealth
Tuesday for health
Wednesday the best day of all
Thursday for losses
Friday for crosses
Saturday for no luck at all 
Advice on which month to marry in is given by the following rhyme: 
Married when the year is new, he'll be loving, kind and true.
When February birds do mate, You wed nor dread your fate.
If you wed when March winds blow, joy and sorrow both you'll know.
Marry in April when you can, Joy for Maiden and for Man.
Marry in the month of May, and you'll surely rue the day.
Marry when June roses grow, over land and sea you'll go.
Those who in July do wed, must labour for their daily bred.
Whoever wed in August be, many a change is sure to see
Marry in September's shrine, your living will be rich and fine.
If in October you do marry, love will come but riches tarry.
If you wed in bleak November, only joys will come, remember.
When December snows fall fast, marry and true love will last. 
Marry in May and you'll live to rue the day 
WEDDING DRESS COLOUR Most brides today marry in white which symbolises maidenhood. This tradition started by the rich in sixteenth century. The tradition was given a boost by Queen Victoria who chose to marry in white instead of silver which was the traditional colour of Royal brides. Before the white dress brides wore their best dress. The colour was a matter of preference. The following is a traditional rhyme offering advice on dress colour: 
Married in White, you have chosen right,
Married in Blue, your love will always be true,
Married in Pearl, you will live in a whirl,
Married in Brown, you will live in town,
Married in Red, you will wish yourself dead,
Married in Yellow, ashamed of your fellow,
Married in Green, ashamed to be seen,
Married in Pink, your spirit will sink,
Married in Grey, you will go far away,
Married in Black, you will wish yourself back.


----------



## slb80

booflebump said:


> Sixpence in your shoe
> 
> The gifting of a lucky horseshoe
> 
> Confetti - symbolises luck and fertility, so you throw that over the newlyweds
> 
> Keeping the top tier of your cake for use at your first childs christening
> 
> Carrying the bride over the threshold
> 
> xxx

I will make sure there are bucket loads of confetti to throw then!! 

As for the horse shoes, I am having a horse themed weding so there will be a lot of the real things about, I will be gifting them to all my guests in the form of there place setting, There is also going to be a real horse shoe from my pony in my flowers ans small pony shoes in my BMs flowers, and of there will be the the horse shoes our guests of honars will be wearing as our horses will be attending for the photos :)


----------



## twiggy56

I didnt even realize most of those!! ^^ :shock:


----------



## notjustyet

Aww I like those traditions - didn't know about the days / months / dress colours. I'm getting married on a Friday, 'Friday for crosses', I wonder what that means!

What about the throwing of the brides bouquet and the first dance - there's probably some old meanings behind them.


----------



## honeybee2

haha Ive chosen the wrong for everything it seems-oooops!


----------



## fairygirl

Oo I love all these :)


----------



## cherry22

Whats the american tradition of smudging the cake in the husbands face?????
Ill br breaking most of these!! But there great!! x


----------



## honeybee2

dont think its an american tradition, think its quite popular in the UK too. Im thinking about doing it- but karma is a bitch and he'll get back at me by throwing the whole cake down my dress!


----------



## cherry22

Ha Ha Ha! yeah what a waste, its cake for god sake!!


----------



## honeybee2

mind you id rather scoff it off my dress than have the venue staff eat it- which they do by the way. I used to be a waitress, and they all nicked a slice of the cake! I think, personally thats terrible! xx


----------



## tmr1234

the throwing of the brides bouquet 
The tradition dates back to England. It was here that guests, or just folks who happened to see the wedding take place, would run after the bride and tear her clothes and her flowers so that they could be a part of her happiness. As she was being chased by those that were seemingly attacking her, she would throw her bouquet over her shoulder so that she could keep them at bay for just a few more moments. 

The tradition of throwing the bridal bouquet to the single gals has also been evolving over the years. Nowadays, brides like to give the bouquet to a grandmother or other family member who has shared a long and loving marriage with their spouse. Not only is this a touching gesture, it also saves some of the women present the embarrassment of being singled out. 

the brid and groom have a 1st dance to open the dancing,

Confetti
Traditionally thrown over the couple to bring fertility to the newly weds.

Wedding Bells
Bells are rung at weddings to protect the couple from future misfortunes.

The Wedding Cake
It is extremely good luck to eat wedding cake. It symbolizes fertility and brings good fortune to all who indulge in it.

The First Cut of the Cake
Symbolizing faithfulness and sharing it is traditional for the couple to share the cutting of the first slice of the wedding cake. Sending cake to those unable to attend is a gesture of sharing the good luck which the wedding cake will bring.

Wedding Gifts
Guest bringing presents dates back hundreds of years when originally fruits were offered to encourage fertility.

Carrying the Bride Across the Threshold
Symbolizing the bride giving up her virginity, it is also now considered good luck for the groom to carry his new wife across the threshold.

Decorating the Carriage / Car

Tying shoes to the back of the honeymoon getaway car has become a tradition normally considered the work of a prankster. However, in England during the Tudor period, guests would throw shoes at the newlyweds' carriage, as it was considered good luck if the shoes hit. To ensure luck, the shoes were later tied to the carriages. Today, the tradition lives on, yet beverage cans sometimes take the place of shoes.


----------



## honeybee2

awww all these traditions wana make me get married in a church- although we are considering a blessing!


----------

